# New Wisconsin W to E record (pending UMCA verification)



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

Last Sunday I challenged Fred Boethling's 10 year standing record across Wisconsin, west to east. Since Fred set the original record, Wisconsin has changed the status of parts of Hwy. 29 to freeway/limited access/no bikes, which was the flatest and shortest route. So we had a few more hills and 8 extra miles. It was a real nail-biter near the end as my left hamstring went into a cramp that I was never able to stop, but we managed to pull another 12 minutes off the old record. After a 20 year hiatus from cycling, and now twice the age as I was the last time I did a ride this long, I was glad to be able to do something like this at 54 years old. My crew was incredible!

More here...
http://www.theprodigalcyclist.com/


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Wow, very cool! Congratulations ...provisionally, of course ;^)


----------

